# New member UK



## ncfc45 (Nov 27, 2019)

Hi guys new member have been reading lots of stories,can't believe how cruel some of these people we thought we knew can be!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Yeah really opens they eyes!

Anyway, welcome on board!


----------



## ncfc45 (Nov 27, 2019)

MattMatt said:


> Yeah really opens they eyes!
> 
> Anyway, welcome on board!


 it certainly does! Thanks by the way


----------

